# Mercer knives..



## alyshatucker (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, so this is my first post so Hello everybody!

   Ive recently enrolled at Le Cordon Bleu Pasadena and i start next month. For months ive been looking up pictures of LCB knife sets, and all about the schools and feedback, peoples blogs about school, ect.

So for months ive been dreaming of this beautiful Wusthof knife set the students are given at all of the LCB's, as well as a cute little kit of all of the wonderful tools ill be needing throughout the year. Aside from most of the other locations in the other countries are WAY cheaper, it looks like they even get better materials.

   I believe i am getting "mercer" knifes, which to be honest ive never even heard about so i am slightly bummed, as well of a nice list of additional utensils i will have to buy on my own because they arent including in the program or my kit.

I think its kind of a bummer that im paying almost double the tuition as the other LCB's and i cant even get the same quality of utensils.

So besides the fact im super bummed im not getting wusthof's, anybody have any insight or reviews on Mercer knives?

Thank you in advance


----------



## alyshatucker (Sep 3, 2015)

** Also side note, i contacted my "adviser" who constantly bugs me all week long, but i asked her this morning about the knives and she ignored me and hasnt gotten back to me.. lol **


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Mercer's are totally servicable, decent, usable knives. They'll be totally fine for what you need at school. They take an ok edge, they don't keep it real well, though.


----------



## TheHungryDrifter (Nov 29, 2015)

l'll be starting culinary school in January, and I believe the school will be using that brand as well. I was wondering if you can sharpen them in the same way you would a set of Japanese knives. I'm not sure if this topic is closely related enough to receive an answer (forgive me I'm new >.<). Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------

